# Fan blowing under driver's seat?



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys

Just took delivery of an 07 CI Carioca on a Ducato chassis.

I've got it home, hooked up to 240v... and am testing everything out.

Every few minutes a fan would come on from something under the driver's seat - a small box next to an electrical isolator switch. If I knock off the 240v, the fan stops.

Would I be right in thinking it is a charger of some sort charging the main battery (not the leisure battery?).

Is it normal?

If it is, it is going to annoy me while trying to sleep at night...!

Any thoughts?

Cheers

Si


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Si... it sounds like it could be an inverter... But what do I know? :roll: 

The experts will be along soon... :roll: :wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If it is only on when on 220/240v, then I wouldn't have thought it was an inverter. Assuming it is a battery charger, then I guess that you could switch it off at night assuming that your battery is reasonably well charged.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chalkstorm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just took delivery of an 07 CI Carioca on a Ducato chassis.
> 
> ...


Why do you think it is the vehicle battery charger and not the leisure battery? I would guess that it charges both i.e. the leisure battery and when that is sufficiently charged it connect the batteries together and the vehicle battery battery.
A bit of work with a multimeter Ithink.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Well.... I only thought it was the main battery because it is up front and the leisure battery is the other side of the..... no hang on.... it isn't.... the fan is close to both batteries... although on the panel, the leisure battery LEDs flash to suggest charging - while the main battery just has 2 LEDs on (no flashing) - although max charge is 3 LEDs...

I can't isolate the mains from the panel - unlike the caravan I have just p/xed. There is a main fuse that I could throw -but that is awkward to get at.

Maybe..... overnight both batteries will fully charge and that'll be the end of it....

I'll have a look in the morning...

Thanks all so far!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks as though your van is the same as ours, a 705. The fan noise is the cooling fan for the charger, which is located under the drivers seat. It will cut in about a minute after hook up and then periodically whilst your battery is being charged.
Gerry

Edited to say that I have just looked at your profile and seen that yours is a 625. BTW the charger only charges the leisure battery, you will need a Battery Master to keep the traction battery charged when the vehicle is not moving.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Gerry... I hoped it was that. Does it charge both batteries do you know?

I'm guessing it is a bit more active as the mh has been sitting on a forecourt for a couple of months so I guess the 'main' battery isn't topped up (although it has a new leisure battery on it)


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine only charges the leisure battery. I have the fan as well, it goes off after a few mins and is nothing to worry about.

I've not had any worries with the engine battery at all. It was left for at least 3 weeks in the cold winter weather with the alarm on constantly and it started with ease.

Ben


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a Fiat X250 and that has a fan heater under the driver's seat facing to the hab area. It works from the engine heat, comes on when we drive and keeps the hab area nice and cosy. The switch for it is on the extreme right hand side of the dashboard, just below your line of sight as you sit in the driver's seat- ie you have to duck your head below the steering wheel to see the switch when you are driving.

You can see the grill outlet at the back of the driver's seat, below the swivel.

Perhpas this is what you have and the fan is on but you have not got your cab heating running.

G


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't think it's that G - I had the engine and ignition off and the keys in my hand....


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with Gerry.

I had exactly the same on my last van - a CI Carioca 635 - the fan would cut in and cool the charger during heavy usage - but only on hook up.

Never a problem with noise at night because very low draw meant it didnt cut in.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Right - just spent a couple of hours cleaning it and writing a list of snags that it will go back to the dealer for..

There is no fan today. Must have been just the charger cooling fan - and as it has been on charge overnight the leisure battery must be nice and full... hence no charge!

Thanks again for all your comments...


----------

